# Three Way Rock Chucker Wrench



## bretthl (Nov 13, 2019)

I needed some practice on the super spacer (1/4" 1018).


----------



## mikey (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks like a perfect fit


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 13, 2019)

Should I feel inferior for using an adjustable wrench?  I think I do...


----------



## bretthl (Nov 13, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Should I feel inferior for using an adjustable wrench?  I think I do...



I wouldn't, I used one for years.


----------



## westerner (Nov 13, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Should I feel inferior for using an adjustable wrench?


Metric or Imperial? Since it is old RCBS, the only shame would be using the metric adjustable


----------



## yendor (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh this is really nice can you post the spec's or a drawing with dimensions?


----------



## bretthl (Nov 14, 2019)

yendor said:


> Oh this is really nice can you post the spec's or a drawing with dimensions?



You'll laugh at this ... I started out to make one size for the die shown in the last picture but instead of measuring that die I measured the large adapter bushing by mistake.  When I finished and noticed my mistake I was condemned to make it double ended.  Then I checked all of my dies and found two sizes.  Long story short this was built on the fly out of necessity.  Give me a day to work up a drawing (something I should have done in the first place).


----------



## bretthl (Nov 19, 2019)

yendor said:


> Oh this is really nice can you post the spec's or a drawing with dimensions?



Here you go ...


----------



## yendor (Dec 5, 2019)

I've been traveling for work and just seeing this now THANKS - I'll be giving this a shot


----------

